# Jumping Spider Food



## mrbonzai211 (Jun 21, 2008)

There's been a big female jumping spider around my apartment that I decided I want to keep next time I see her. My question is, I want to feed her flies and such, but if I'm unable to attain something like this, would ants be acceptable in a pinch since they're so plentiful pretty much everywhere?


----------



## Moltar (Jun 21, 2008)

Feed it whatever you feed your small t's. I kept one for a couple of months and was giving it mostly B lateralis nymphs but also B dubia, a cricket and a couple of flies. They'll eat LOTS and will tackle stuff bigger than they are. They do seem to really like stalking flies though so if you can, catch one and throw it in there from time to time.

I kept mine like this. I removed the substrate after a few days though because the roaches kept hiding in it. The jumper didn't care either way.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Jun 22, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Feed it whatever you feed your sall t's. I kept one for a couple of months and was giving it mostly B lateralis nymphs but also B dubia, a cricket and a couple of flies. They'll eat LOTS and will tackle stuff bigger than they are. They do seem to really like stalking flies though so if you can, catch one and throw it in there from time to time.


I don't think a jumping spider could take down a darkling beetle.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 22, 2008)

mrbonzai211 said:


> I don't think a jumping spider could take down a darkling beetle.



You're feeding slings and small juvies darkling beetles? Even so, you might be surprised, jumpers are very strong for their size. You're probably better off with flies, small moths, or cricket/roach nymphs though.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Jun 22, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> You're feeding slings and small juvies darkling beetles? Even so, you might be surprised, jumpers are very strong for their size. You're probably better off with flies, small moths, or cricket/roach nymphs though.


My smallest T is a 4 inch subadult N. coloratuvillosus so darklings aren't a problem. Plus, I don't think a barely half inch jumping spider could puncture the hard exo of a darkling beetle. 

But ants though... any problems. Yes, no?


----------



## froggyman (Jun 22, 2008)

my jumper loves all manner of flying insects...especially moths that i catch to give him..he likes to hunt flyers i guess


----------



## Moltar (Jun 22, 2008)

I dunno... ants can be pretty tough. Definitely not any kind of ant that can sting. Even the non-stinging ones have big mandibles. Can't you catch something else? Just turn on the porch light and 30 minutes later go out there with a cup and catch well, anything. Moth, fly, lil grasshopper, basically anything that's not a predator would be fine.


----------



## jynxxxedangel (Jul 2, 2008)

My male P. audax is PICKY! He goes through phases where he will only eat green bottle flies or moths. He's just recently begun going after crickies again.

As for my female, she LOVES mealworms (which is fine with me, they are repulsive-- but not nearly as much as crickets), but she will eat ANYTHING. 

I wish I could feed her ALL of these @#^$%* Japanese Beetles that are eating up my garden, but these b***ards are ORNERY. I've been bitten six times already (and it sure smarts!), and I don't want to risk her getting injured.

My captive spiderlings eat only aphids, but I have spotted the ones that have dispersed wild into the house carrying silverfish.


----------



## crpy (Jul 2, 2008)

jynxxxedangel said:


> My male P. audax is PICKY! He goes through phases where he will only eat green bottle flies or moths. He's just recently begun going after crickies again.
> 
> As for my female, she LOVES mealworms (which is fine with me, they are repulsive-- but not nearly as much as crickets), but she will eat ANYTHING.
> 
> ...




Get your self a big toad, it will eat those beetles


----------

